# MLS Group Picture at Big Train Show



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have probably posted this earlier, but who would like to get their picture taken at the Big Train Show?

We have had a tradition here on MyLargeScale.com of taking a 'group picture' of MLS members who attend the Big Train Show, and posting it here. Back in the 'good old days', this also involved a pizza party in the parking lot, and visits from all sorts of interesting people. (Who else remembers the Buddhist monks who dropped by?)

My wife Carla, a.k.a. (S)he (W)ho (M)ust (T)ake (P)ictures, usually took these pictures, and she'd like to start the tradition again, even if it's on a more modest level than the old days. So we're thinking, how about all MLS members, new and old, gather round the "Door Hollow" layout in time to have a group picture taken at 3 PM, Saturday? (Unfortunately, we won't be able to come Sunday, so...)
I can hear Bob, Sandra, Don, & Dave at the Door Hollow moaning "first WE've heard of it." Don't worry kids, we'll try to be in your hair as much as possible.

So 3 PM, Door Hollow at the Big Train Show - Be There or Be Square!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll try, but being a one man show I can't commit.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary Woolard said:


> {snip}
> 
> So 3 PM, Door Hollow at the Big Train Show - Be There or Be Square!


I won't be there at all....  Just can't make it this year... 

sigh....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

How about photo shopping all of us in?


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll be there -- see you then for sure.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like I missed the picture.. I was already there when this post started.

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What picture?
I don't see no picture....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Speaking of pictures, who wore the green dress to the show?

(yes, it was not me)

Greg


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Sandra had on a dark green shirt and I had on bluish-greenish dress. Where is the photo ?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...the photo was taken...when does it get posted????


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah..you saw it being taken Mike!!

Progress at least..

Dirk


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah...my belly was out front and protrudin'. Mr. Fuzzy Face was right next to me.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, you impatient folk...

First, obviously, the group picture at 3 PM, and may the wrath of SWMTP fall upon those who didn't make it!











(L-R) Vic Smith, Mike Reilley, Mark Johnson (of Silver State), Catherine Yronwode, J.J (John Jablonski) minus his signature cowboy hat(!), Sandra Baxter, Dave Crocker, Bob Baxter, & Naga Yronwode (aka "Garden Troll").

So who's missing? Well, y'rs tr'ly, for one. I was talking to Cliff Luscher at Accucraft and I just sorta.. forgot! Luckily, I was able to redeem myself a little bit by grabbing Greg Elmassian for a two-shot -










And here's Josh, aka "Parkdesigner", chatting with Laura Bliese at Electric Steam Modelworks. Unfortunately, SWMTP didn't get a shot of Jonathan Bliese this year..










And some of the other vendors who've been longtime members, contributors, and sometime sponsors of MLS include these folks who couldn't get away from their tables;

Randy & Nancy Bryie, Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply










Dan Hoag, of Eaglewings








.

We were worried about Vic and his Borracho Springs module being stuck away in the corner, but he told SWMTP that he got some decent traffic from folks who were circumnavigating the Del Oro layout and sort of stumbled on to him.










Carla (SWMTP) got ahold of an old friend of ours and Del Oro member, Warren Goode, to come 'sit' Borracho Springs while Vic went to get his picture taken. Warren's been garden railroading since Moses was in short pants, and he was pretty impressed as Vic briefed him on the layout.










JJ is explaining something to Cat, as Naga looks on.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Idid not know she took that picture.... I have had my hat in the truck since I came back from Marty's last Sept. The sun has baked the Hat band inside. It does not fit my head any more. I will have to get a new one. Finding one with that big of a brim is hard to do 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful images, Carla. Wonderful images.....

Thanks so much for posting them... 

The hall looks a little bare...


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures, Carla -- they look great.

By the way, i can tell you exactly what JJ was demonstrating with his hands in that last photo, as i was trying to take it all in: He was telling my how and why to weld a thick steel plate "about that wide and that long" to the bottom of a common log splitting maul and use it as a soil tamper. He posted a picture of just such a maul-based tamper shortly after he got home from the how.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, the entire space _was_ filled,but mostly with layouts though. It was 1/3 vendors, 2/3 layouts, the NE corner had all the vendors. The lack of vendors was a bit worrisome compared to years past but then we have lost ALOT of vendors since 2008, both the 'brick-n-mortar' types and the online shops that used to come to the shows. I dont think the hobby has anywhere near recovered yet from the recession.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was looking at these pictures and just realized something.....I'm a Blond. 

That sure explains a lot of things. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Like.....you don't use a mirror JJ....

Good for you....

Dirk


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Carla and Gary.
Wish I coulda been there.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Carla, thanks for posting


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> I was looking at these pictures and just realized something.....I'm a Blond.
> 
> That sure explains a lot of things.


LOL


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol!


----------

